# Christmas Eve Dinners



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi all,

Wondering what you're all doing for a Christmas Eve dinner? DH and I have our first Christmas just to ourselves this year (every year previous we've been with his huge family, so a Christmas just for us is a real treat - we can do what we want, when we want, and have as much wine as we want before all treatment starts next year!). 

I'm doing Christmas dinner prep on Christmas Eve after work, and was wondering what to cook for tea... something light I think, but...what? I don't really want to be cooking more things on christmas eve on top of the bits for christmas dinner - it'd be nice to get those bits done then go and veg in front of the telly tbh!

So, what do you all do? Take-aways? Soup? A sandwich??

In need of some inspiration


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

We always go out to dinner Xmas eve, just immediate family I.e me, dh and my 4 boys . 

It all goes mad after that as I have 3 brothers and a sister ......

Good luck xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

My mum used to cook the Turkey Christmas Eve so when I lived at home we would have hot turkey sandwiches with a side of crisps and pickled onions (the left overs before the big day lol). As an adult I now go out for dinner, a big meal late afternoon!


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Hi
ill be cooking the turkey xmas eve so our tea will consit of egg and chips. or something of that.ilk. really simple and quick.
roll on the big day now!


----------



## catie_s (Jul 24, 2011)

It depends where we spend Christmas - if we are in Scotland with my family then we usually have something like salmon or another fish and then it's our tradition for all the old school friends to meet up in the village pub for festive drinks and a good catch up. We have our big Christmas Dinner the next day with all the family.
If we are spending Christmas in France with DH family ( as is the case this year) then French people have their big meal on Christmas Eve. It starts at 8pm and doesnt finish till Midnight which is when they then exchange gifts. There are usually LOTS of guests and lots of courses!!  Christmas Day itself is more relaxed and just with the family and we have a buffet style with party food. 2 very different ways to spend the day but both are fun, altho this year I v much doubt I'll stay awake till midnight!
I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas x


----------

